# Taping Ears: Minuature Pinscher



## jerseygirl (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a miniature pinscher, she's about 5.5 months old. Her ears have changed around a few times, but now she has one that stands up and one that bends back at the top. Can i still tape the one ear that isn't standing up??? This is my first dog, and although i realize it's difficult to raise a min-pin on your first dog, she has been raised wonderfully and has a great disposition. Anyway.....how would i go about taping her right ear so that it will stand up like the left. I decided not to get the cropping surgery becuase of the money and the pain to the animal.....but is taping too late at this point.... what should I do???


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

At 5 1/2 months, taping won't do any good. The cartalige has already formed by then. Usually for taping and cropping, it is said not to do it after 14 weeks.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

ummmmm.......... acually a minauter Pinchers ears dont hae to stand up take Flo for instants niether of her ears stand up at all so if i where u i wouldnt do anything about it oh and Flo is my dog heres a pic of here 
sorry this is the best pic of Flo i have she lives in Poland and thats the reson why


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I think I'm confused. Are the ears croped or not? their ears naturaly flap down, they need to be croped to stand up. Croping is not just a matter of choping off part of the ear, there is an art to it and the ear has to be shaped to stand up.


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2006)

Their ears must be cropped and taped to ensure that they'll stand up. Since you didn't get her ears cropped, you can't make them stand with taping. They're too heavy. I'm surprised that 1 of her ears stands. You should just leave them as they are at this point. Anyway, I think it's a very cute look when 1 ear flops and the other stands. Just enjoy your pup with her cute ears.


----------

